# Spondylosis



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I am so sorry. You will know when it's time. My heart goes out to you...


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

So sorry to hear this!.We'll keep yr boy in our prayers!.


----------



## norabrown (Jul 20, 2007)

I've never heard of this before, so sorry...I have no advice.

Sending you hugs and praying Bear recovers. He is a beauty. Wow, that coat is so thick and gorgeous.

Again, I'm so sorry you and Bear are going through an illness.


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

I am sorry about Bear. I had never heard of this diagnosis so I googled it. First found human diagnosis then googled spondylosis in dogs. If you have not yet done so, it might give you some more treatment suggestions. One particular site was a forum site at the following: http://www.city-data.com/forum/dogs/239420-anyone-
else-dealing-w-spondylosis.html

It seemed to be one of the more current than many of the others.

In addition to some of the above, you may want to look into a product called duralactin. I give our 8-9 year old rottweiller and 13-1/2 year old sheltie that are both showing signs of arthritis/problems in back hips duralactin. I have been very pleased with how the rottweiller has responded, not so much so as in the sheltie. (This is in addition to the jointmax/glucosamine supplements I give them.)


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

What a beautiful pupper!!!! I( understand your dilema as I have been there before. I would keep doing whatever is finacially affordable. They have a way of letting you know when it is time just trust your gut and your love for him and you will do the right thing. My thoughts are with you and prayers forBear


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I am so sorry to hear that your beautiful guy is having this problem. hopefull the neds will turn him around. meanwhile, prayers and good thoughts for Bear.


----------



## C&B's Grizzly (Nov 20, 2007)

How old is Bear? I'm so sorry to hear about his health. Prayers sent to you and Bear.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Beautiful Bear.... many warm thoughts and prayers for him and you. I hope the meds will kick in and give him some relief. Follow your heart and you'll make the right decisions.. Give him a gentle hug from his friends in Dallas.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So sorry to read about Bear - i don't know anything about this condition, but just wanted to say that he is in my prayers.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

PLEASE do more research on this. 

When I googled "spondylosis", it sounds like it is very common, and it is not a death sentence. Maybe get another opinion.

Prayers going to Bear.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

cubbysan said:


> PLEASE do more research on this.
> 
> When I googled "spondylosis", it sounds like it is very common, and it is not a death sentence. Maybe get another opinion.
> 
> Prayers going to Bear.


After doing some reading and thinking about it, I agree strongly with getting a second opinion. Do some reading about spondylosis and you can see that it is NOt uncommon and most can be made comfortable to live a quality life. Some have gotten good results with accupuncture so perhaps consulting a holistic vet would provide other alternative treatments.


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Oh I'm sorry about Bear.  Please know that I'm sending prayers. When the time is right, you will know.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

My old guy was diagnosed with spondylosis at age ten and lived with it for more than four more years. He also had degenerative myelopathy, essentially canine MS. Please don't consider euthanizing your pal until you've tried some different NSAIDs or prednisone. My Cody took Etogesic, which some dogs can't handle, but he did wonderfully on it. Some do well on Deramaxx, others on Rimadyl, and others on Tramadol plus an anti-inflammatory. You might consider getting some rubber-backed rugs if you've got hardwood floors; it hurts them to slip, I think. Swim therapy can help with keeping mobility going, plus it seems to feel good for pups with this age-related problem.


----------



## Mrs_B (Jan 21, 2008)

Update:

Bear is between 8-9. He is a rescue, so it is a guess by the vet. Bear was found beaten in a field. He was beaten so badly his back leg was dislocated. A farmer took him in and nursed him back to health. When he was feeling better the farmer contacted the local Golden Retriever Rescue. We have had him for almost two years.

Today Bear is doing well. He is moving very slow. The vet just called. He also has an infection. We are going to start him on antibiotics. He has actually started to eat. I feel so much better that he is eating. My heart broke when the vet considered euthanizing him. Bear looked horrible when we took him to the vet. My husband had to go with me to carry him. He couldn't hold himself up. 

But today he is trying to get himself up. He's a fighter.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm so glad that Bear shows some improvement and that you're ready & willing to stand by him. We'll be saying some prayers for you both and lighting a candle. Learning his history, he sure is a fighter..... thank you for giving him the chance.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Glad Bear is a little better, sending prayers you're way


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Prayers for Bear and your family. Sounds like something that could be managed and hopefuly some of the suggestions will work for him. we will light a candle for him.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Every step forwards is good. I am glad he is doing better today and hopefully with the meds, he will be do great. Still in my prayers.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

So glad to see he is making some progress.


----------



## daisydogmom (Feb 26, 2007)

I am so sorry you are going through this with Bear. Thank you for giving him such a good home for the past two years. It sounds like he had such a rough start to life... Keep fighting, Bear! I'll be saying a prayer for you and your family.


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

I'm very sorry that Bear is going through this. Hopefully he will make enough recovery that he can enjoy some more years with you. Even so, think of how different his life has been in the 2 years he has been with you compared to his previous life. The thought of what he went through at the hands of the farmer makes me so sad. {{{{ HUGS }}}}


----------



## Dslats (Mar 1, 2007)

glad bear is doing a little better today. he's a very handsome looking golden and very lucky to have such a wonderful family to rescue him. saying some prayer's for bear from chicago, Illinois! get better bear.... keep up the fighting!

Debbie & mason


----------



## Mrs_B (Jan 21, 2008)

Happy Easter

Update:

Bear is doing well. He is getting up most of the time on his own. He has a hard time getting up from the hardwood floor. I have to help him each time. I have put down area rugs for him but he like to lay on the wood. He is eating and drinking. My parents come over for Easter and he managed to get up and say hello.

I am feeling optimistic that he will recover enough to lead a good quality life.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

So good to hear... he's absolutely beautiful. At some point, you may want to look into a Kuranda bed for him.... they are great for ortho problems and are indestructable.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I am glad he is doing better. he is a fighter, that is for sure...and such a beautiful one at that.


----------



## RileyStar (Mar 24, 2008)

Our prayers will go out for your Bear! I'm glad to hear he's doing better. Just thought I throw it out there, but I've heard of dogs making a good recovery by changing their food, but judging by his beautiful coat I think he gets the best out there! Get well Bear!


----------



## MolsonGolden (Sep 24, 2013)

*13 year old baby!*

My dog has just been diagnosed with spondylosis. For 13 years, he was happy, loving, and healthy. All of a sudden, when he turned thirteen, he was diagnosed with cancer in his throat, and after surgery, it was removed. Then all of a sudden, his back legs started failing, and his paws started knuckling. I have him on Glucosamine/Chondroitin and a produce from Response. He had acupuncture. Today, he was worse than ever! He could not even put any weight on the bag legs. In my head, not my heart, I really don't believe it is his time, and neither does the vet. Does anyone have any other ideas? I read up on prednisone and adequan. Please help - I am not ready to put my baby down! Thank you....


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Molson, I'm so sorry you're going through this. You're posting on an old thread, you may want to start a new one with your dog's situation and it may receive more answers and be seen by more people. 
Kristy


----------



## Mrs_B (Jan 21, 2008)

Sorry to hear you are having a rough time. Bear also was on Rimadyl. (Pain reliever). It was a huge help.

The spondylosis and arthritis issues were very manageable.


----------

